# Chopped off Willy!!



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2015)

A  man wakes up in the hospital, bandaged from head to  foot.

 
    The doctor comes in and  says, "Ah, I see you've regained  consciousness.
    Now, you probably won't  remember, but you were in a pile-up on  the
   freeway.  You're going to be okay,  you'll walk again and everything,
   but...

    "Something happened.  I'm trying to break this gently, but the fact  is,
   your willy was chopped off in the wreck  and we were unable to find  it."

    The man groans, but the  doctor goes on, "You've got $9000 in  insurance
    compensation coming and we  have the technology now to build you a  new
   willy that will work as well as your old  one did - better in fact! But the thing
    is, it doesn't come cheap. It's  $1000 an inch."

    The man perks  up at this.

    "So," the doctor  says, "It's for you to decide how many inches you  want.
    But it's something you'd better  discuss with your wife. I mean, if you
   had a  five inch one before, and you decide to go for a nine  incher, she
   might be a bit put out. But if  you had a nine inch one before, and you decide
   only to invest in a five inches this time,  she might be disappointed. So  it's
    important that she plays a role in  helping you make the  decision."

    The man agrees to  talk with his wife.

    The  doctor comes back the next day. "So," says the doctor,  "have you
   spoken with your  wife?"

    "I have," says the  man.

    "And what is the  decision?" asks the  doctor.

    "We're getting  granite counter tops."


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG...too funny!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Josiah (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't see that one coming . . . . but in retrospect I should have.


----------

